# Darkarmour's Genetic Monster Lab Art Shop.



## Bombsii (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome to my Genetic Monster Breeding Lab where we definitely do not make mutated monsters. You can request art and stuff here, just don't question the hideous, malformed creations.

This is a open shop. Please  suggest ideas for drawings and hopefully I can do them.  If I do take requests then there are 5 spaces. Please enjoy! 

I am not a major artist or even scribbler, but nevertheless I have opened my own art shop. (Why are you walking away?) Please check out my "art" and suggest anything that you would like to see. I can do pokemon & Non-Pokemon, but if you do request something non pokemon related you _may _have to send me a link.

Also we have something special, every so often we have a Genetic monster day where I put up draft creations and you vote on the one you want to be brought to life!



Examples:
Darkarmour's Iron Legion of TCod Friends

Genetic Creations
Gibbuoy the Floating Monkey
Junk Warrior
Insectoid King
Nekuo Fish

A lot more examples coming soon. *Its looks like i'm colourblind but i'll add some with colour soon.*

ENJOY!

Waiting List:
1. Objection!- Sleeping Munchlax
2. Astro- Cartoon people sheet.

Seriously, any requests?


----------



## Black hood (Jan 18, 2009)

Heh, cool. I like the Iron Legion of tCoD Freinds one, and the Insectoid king is cool too.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice~ How did you color that Bidoof so solid and perfect?! *Is Jealous*


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 18, 2009)

*stumbles upon thread*

..cool, and stuff, you captured Darkrai Kirby far different yet much better than me

also, if I could suggest you actually make a Genticly Modified Monster? I have two conditions if you draw it, 1)it is Darkrai black, 2) it is actually scary looking, anything else is up to you


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 18, 2009)

YAY IT'SA ME LUIGI!

Anyway, you're pretty awesome. And you get points for drawing Luigi.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 18, 2009)

points? You mean money right? *I'm desperate*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 18, 2009)

No, I'm sorry. Points are the currency of Blastopolis. You're currently one of the richest (and only) people there.

In any case, dragons of any sort are fun to draw.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah, I guess. I prefer drawing cute things actually *sweettouch awww...*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the fish. It's supposed to look like a goblin shark, right?

Where am I on the friends list? D:< (THAT is a joke. -_-)

Is the Bidoof supposed to have that texture?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 19, 2009)

Heheh...Sorry Cryptica... 
The Nekuo Fish was slightly based on one yes. BTW does the link for Junk Warrior work for anyone? Thats my favourite.


----------



## Objection! (Jan 19, 2009)

I know you want to do lots of these Genetic creations but if you want to please draw a munchlax sleeping, thanks. Colour if you want. I quite like what you did with the Iron Legion of friends. Objection indeed. *My hair doesn't look like that hhmph.* If you wanna colour the munchlax in like you did in those pictures i'd be happy. Thats only if you do take it.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 19, 2009)

@ Objection!: Glad you like it, your hair is less bushy but I wanted it too look like PW...
I can do that request if you want. I'll take the sleeping Munchlax.
@ H20FireFly: I can possibly do it if I get time but genetic creations are for events mostly. Look below for details.

UPDATE PEOPLE!-
Yes, my first update. I want to announce that the first genetics event starts wednesday! For you who don't know this is when I get a bunch of draft creations the day before (tuesday) and you vote on which one (or maybe more) I decide to bring to life, so get ready tommorow. I can tell you this, it involves a giant pumpkin.

EDIT: Junk Warrior's link works! Please check it out, I love it.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 19, 2009)

junk warrior is awsome! love how he is missing a hand


----------



## Thorne (Jan 20, 2009)

While I'd rather not be a total BITCH and point out every flaw I'd still like to say three things.
1. It looks like the me in the Iron legion of TCoD friends is wearing a shirt, I usually just portray myself as a completely normal Gardevoir.
2. The neck is way to broad, the average Gardevoir neck looks like it could be broke by beating it with a stick once.
3. What the hell is that line in the middle of the face? it makes me look like a lizard. >:(

Other then that I'd also like to say that you draw better then I ever could anyway. :3


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry Gardevoir.....


----------



## Thorne (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey, it's not much of a problem, you can redo it if you want, but I don't mind to much. You still draw better then me anyway. :D


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyway! Hooray! Its our first genetic breeding day! Choose out of these drafts which one of these draft creations you want to be brought to life. Vote and i'll do it after the voting is over. Here are the 5 candidates. 

1. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




2.

	
	
		
		
	


	




3.

	
	
		
		
	


	




4.

	
	
		
		
	


	




5.

	
	
		
		
	


	




You have 1 week to decide. Its whichever one gets the most votes.
You get 1 vote each.


----------



## S.K (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm.. A week is a little short, anyway, I have a bizarre liking for 4.


----------



## Astro (Jan 20, 2009)

Umm.. Nice shop you got here, if you're taking requests I'd love a sheet of those drawings you were doing in class. They were awesome. Jesus was the best.

Err. I vote for 4 but 2 is extremely cute but looks like a lizard. I'll get back to you on that.

EDIT: Screw it, I'll go with 4.


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Jan 20, 2009)

three, it reminds me of a pogo stick. Is that a pogo stick?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

ZOMG WHY CAN'T I AVE HAIR LIKE THAT IN REAL LIFE?!?!!??!!

But seriously, good job. You should make my hair blue........sapphire blue.......and I should have kinda tan skin.....yeah.......

And I vote for 3. It looks so stupid, it'll probably look awesome once it's been redone...


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 20, 2009)

number 3, it looks a little more detailed than the others and it looks awsomer

so yeah, 3


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats 2 votes for No.4 and 2 votes for No.3.
@ S.K: It is actually, i'll see how it goes and then think about lengthen it.
@ Raichu : Yeah, its got a pogo stick attatched to its body.
@ FireFly: Try not to judge them on detail right now, they are only drafts, terribly bad drafts for that matter.

Also this shop is no longer suggestions but I can still only take up to 5 requests (might subject to change.) so please, please request! I'm going to bed now so i'll check up in the morning. Night everyone!


----------



## Registeel (Jan 21, 2009)

I like 1.

Also please draw a registeel. Thanks.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 21, 2009)

I vote for 4! :D


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 21, 2009)

1. 1 vote.
2. no votes
3. 3 votes
4. 3 votes.
5. no votes.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 21, 2009)

dude, there are 3 votes for three as well

me, raichu grunt and styliboy


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, sorry.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 22, 2009)

tis okay, and erm... on 5 which one is the real one?


----------



## Objection! (Jan 22, 2009)

I like all of them actually. Can you draw me my meta knight cowboy in my signature?


----------



## Creation (Jan 25, 2009)

Is it still open?
I pick 4.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 25, 2009)

I like the second one, it looks like a silurian, I vote for him.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 25, 2009)

H20firefly said:


> tis okay, and erm... on 5 which one is the real one?


They are both him. Like evolutions.

@Darksmith: Yeah, its based on a silurian actually, its name (if it gets picked) is Silur


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 26, 2009)

I like No. 3.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 26, 2009)

Four~


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 26, 2009)

The closing date is wednesday.

1. 1 vote
2. 1 vote
3. 4 votes.
4. 5 votes.
5. No votes.

Requests I will take:
Registeel-Registeel Drawing
Objection!-Cowboy Meta Knight

~3 Spaces left~


----------



## Objection! (Jan 26, 2009)

I made my mind up. 4.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 26, 2009)

looks like 4 is winning.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 28, 2009)

Results in!

4 is going to be created!


----------

